# ein Objekt mit dem man sich identifizieren kann?



## wammerl (18. Juni 2005)

Hi,
  hab vor kurzem mein Thema für die Hausarbeit meiner Bewerbung für den Studiengang virtual design in Kaiserslautern gekriegt.
  das Thema lautet : 

  etwas, mit dem ich mich identifiziere, dass mich repräsentieren könnte.

 das Objekt kann ein besonders gestallteter Alltagsgegenstand, ein Erinnerungsstück, ein Lebewesen, ein Kunstwerk, ein Spiel, ein Traumobjekt etc. sein
  begründen sie in Stichworten ihre Wahl
  es wird eine funktionale Textgestaltung empfohlen.

  also erst mal : was genau bedeutet funktionale Textgestalltung? Beispiele wären supi

  ansonsten: 

  wie würdet ihr an so ein Thema rangehen?

  Ich hab da einige Probleme weil ich nix finde was mich repräsentieren könnte.
 Meine momentane Idee: Ich hab schon einiges gefunden das bestimmte Eigenschaften von mir repräsentieren könnte. Ich würde dann einfach diese Dinge mit einander vermischen/kreuzen ^^
 also z.B. eine kreuzung aus 2 Tieren, die beide jeweils eine oder mehrere Eigenschaften von mir repräsentieren. Und des Tier dann noch in ne bestimmte Umgebung und einer bestimmten Position. Vieleich auch als Comicfigur.
  Des ganze würde ich dann in 3ds Max umsetzen.
 Die ganze Arbeit muss ich dann in meinem Vorstellungsgespräch verteidigen. 

  Danke Michael


----------



## Duddle (19. Juni 2005)

Die funktionale Textgestaltung wird meines Erachtens nach (Achtung, Laie spricht) die Überführung deiner Bildaussage in die Textgestaltung. Heisst: Nimmst du ein verspieltes Bildmotiv (weil du immer zu neckischen Streichen aufgelegt bist) kannst du keine gebrochene Schrift nehmen. Willst du Kreativität ausdrücken, würde eine sehr enge, blockige Schrift dem entgegen wirken.

Da ich nicht weiß, was „virtual design“ ist kann ich dir nur ein paar allgemeine Anregungen geben:
Vom Prinzip her solltest du schon wissen, was du repräsentieren willst. Wie ziehst du dich zum Ausgehen am Freitag-Abend an? Ein halboffenes Hemd, kurze Hosen und eine lässig umgeschwungene Tasche? Oder doch eher der Business-Look mit Jackett und auf Glanz polierten Schuhen?
Frag vielleicht mal deine Eltern, Verwandten und Bekannten, an was sie spontan denken bei deinem Namen. Oder lass sie dich beschreiben.
Dritte Möglichkeit: eine Mindmap mit dir in der Mitte. Bei der könntest du o.g. kanalisieren und von deinem Mischmasch von Objekten wegkommen.

Letzteres gefällt mir nämlich von der Idee nicht so. Würde mir jemand ein Bild zum Thema „Ein Objekt, das den Schaffer repräsentiert“ mit vielen bunt gemixten Dingen reichen würde ich es als Unentschlossenheit, Chaos und der Aufgabenstellung entgegen wirkend aburteilen (wieder Achtung, Laie spricht immer noch   ).


Muss das ganze denn als Fotomontage passieren, selbstgemalt oder fotografiert sein?



Duddle


----------



## wammerl (19. Juni 2005)

für den Studiengang beweb ich mich : 
http://www.fh-kl.de/kaiserslautern/at/virtual_design/main.htm

 Also danke schon mal für die Antwort. Werd wohl ne art Zettel bei meinen Bekannten rumgeben und die solln dann anonym draufschreiben mit was sie mich verbinden, an was sie denken.
 Wie auch immer man des umsetzt, einzige Vorgabe ist: Abgabeformat a3.
 Aber ich glaub die denken da eher an eine Art Collage mit Bild und Text.

 Vieleicht hat jemand anderes noch andere Anregungen?

 Finds halt schwer etwas zu finden des mich als ganzes repräsentiert. Menschencharaktere sind nun mal komplexer als alle anderen Lebewesen oder Objekte etc.


----------



## Ellie (19. Juni 2005)

Moin,

ich habe hier eine pdf gefunden, die könnte weiterhelfen:

http://cblinux.fh-hagenberg.at/public/guidelines/files/cbl01004.pdf

oder der link hier:
http://www.medienwissenschaft.de/forschung/aufsaetze.html

Ich denke, daß hier Persönlichkeit gefragt ist, das bedeutet Du sollst in erster Linie dich darstellen und keine Darstellung wählen, die die Schule vielleicht gerne sehen möchte. Könnte ich mir denken.

Viel Glück,
Ellie


----------

